

Updated Educational Raspberry Pi OS from Adafruit - ptorrone
http://learn.adafruit.com/adafruit-raspberry-pi-educational-linux-distro/occidentalis-v0-dot-2

======
ptorrone
This is our second distro, Occidentalis v0.2. Rubus occidentalis is the black
raspberry. It is derived from Raspbian Wheezy August 16. We have made a few
key changes to make it more hardware-hacker friendly!

Version 0.2 updates (new!) • Truncated image - only 2.6G now to fit on any 4G
card • raspi-config notice retained on boot • Removed persistant wlan0 entry •
Password-change reminder on login • Added RTC and lm-sensors kernel module •
Included kernel modules for: DS1307, AD626 I2C digipots, HMC6352, BMP085,
ADS1015 • New! Adafruit's PWM/Servo kernel module for easy PWM/Servo control
on GPIO#18

Version 0.1 updates (still included) • Updated to Hexxeh firmware • I2C and
hardware SPI support • I2C/SPI modules initialized on boot • sshd on boot •
ssh keygen on first boot • runs avahi daemon (Bonjour client) and is called
raspberrypi.local • Realtek RTL8188CUS wifi support • One wire support on GPIO
#4 when loaded

